

Ask HN: How do companies like Capnix pay for their running costs? - ttsiodras

Link: http://capnix.com/<p>I don't understand - these people claim they offer cPanel, fantastico-driven installs of Wordpress/joomla/phpbb/etc, SSH consoles, mail, FTP, ... for free.<p>Without enforcing ads on the hosted sites.<p>I must be missing something - how do these people survive? i.e. How do they pay for the costs of storage, traffic, cPanel licenses, etc ?
======
paulhauggis
They slap ads on all public facing websites. I've seen so many of these
companies come and go. I wouldn't trust anything important on them.

------
teebot
They use cheaper stock images on their site.

